
ESR, Linus and the curse of the gifted (2000) - riffraff
http://lwn.net/2000/0824/a/esr-sharing.php3
======
db48x
That brings back some memories. I recall that a lot of folks were upset at ESR
for showing off, or for speaking so disrespectfully to Linus like that. I'm
glad Linus was able to change his mind; Git is working out pretty well.

